# Antler Hybrid



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

hey you guys
i made another slingshot
it is antler hybrid where i used the two thicker @forks of two matching antlers and stuck together with a slab of wenge in the middle
i then diagonally cut the bottom section and the fork tips off and laminated the handle and the fork tips on.
it is still not finished it off yet it need a final sanding and a CA glue finish
the handle is shedoua then two lather spacers then zebra wood and finally the spectraply
hope you guys like it
all the best....lewis


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Who! That is a work of art and way beyond cool.


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

woooooooooot! thats some artwork.
realy nice.

regards geko


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

cheers guys it was just an experiment really my dad got me some antler from one of his freind for free
and then i was looking at nathans work cause in know he does alot of work with antler
his are way better then mine though








cheers guys


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

UUUUUAAAUUUU!!!!
What's this!!!!! AMAZING!!!! ...I'm loss for words. This is a beauuuuuuutiful piece of art















Cheers!!!
Q


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

that's 1 cool looking catty


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

thank you guys it really means alot getting positive comments from all you guys being only 15 years old


----------



## rockzz22 (Oct 26, 2012)

AMAZING!!!! a work of art


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

That is a beautiful piece of art! Congratulations!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's super-cool, Lewis!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ya know, that is just downright purdy. What a nice piece of work. You are 15? My aching bones. Son, you have quite a future with your craftsmanship abilities. Imagine it, create it, and then let everyone admire it. Thanks young man for sharing you work. Top notch stuff.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm sorry I can't see it......


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Lewis,

You have to show us it with a finish on it. Finishes make everything pop.

Great work!!


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> Lewis,
> 
> You have to show us it with a finish on it. Finishes make everything pop.
> 
> Great work!!


i will do matey


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

sorry about the file thing with the pics i am not a computer wiz i am very rubbish on the computer
probly should pay more attention in ICT rather than in wood work hehe


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

tnflipper52 said:


> Ya know, that is just downright purdy. What a nice piece of work. You are 15? My aching bones. Son, you have quite a future with your craftsmanship abilities. Imagine it, create it, and then let everyone admire it. Thanks young man for sharing you work. Top notch stuff.


yep 15 in my last year of school then it's out to the big wide world and more slingshot making


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Man, deers will be lining up at the door ask you to get their "Hair did". Ha

Great job

Lgd


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> Man, deers will be lining up at the door ask you to get their "Hair did". Ha
> 
> Great job
> 
> Lgd


hehe cheers buddy!!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd love to see it but can't open the file.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Super good. f00bs loves chunk!!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Bada$$


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that is insane how long did it take you?


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

thanks for the nice comment guys i am very sorry that some of you can't see it










Berkshire bred said:


> that is insane how long did it take you?


well i took while to figure out how to do it then once i had the idea i just made it up as ii went along and it came out pritty good.
i would say it took me over two weekends to do it but it still isn't finished


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

antler hybrid bottom




__
PrideProducts


__
Nov 29, 2012


__
3










  








antler hybrid back




__
PrideProducts


__
Nov 29, 2012


__
5










  








antler hybrid side




__
PrideProducts


__
Nov 29, 2012


__
1










  








antler hybrid




__
PrideProducts


__
Nov 29, 2012


__
2

__
antler
leather spacers
shedua
spectraply
wenge
zebrawood







here they are guy!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Some really beautiful work...you must have been in this business for about 15 years...


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Sofreto said:


> Some really beautiful work...you must have been in this business for about 15 years...


hehe been intrested in wood work all my life really
wheather it was debarking a stick and pretending it was a sword when i was young
to making a table in wood work and getting A* last year at school
i've always really enjoyed making stuff
thanks for the nice comment buddy


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Now I can see it.....great wok!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job buddy, glad you got the pictures up!
That is way cool.

Jim


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

rockslinger said:


> Great job buddy, glad you got the pictures up!
> That is way cool.
> 
> Jim


cheers jim yep
i am gonna start up a pic album and then upload them when i start a topic
cheers for the nice comment jim buddy


----------



## snogard (Sep 21, 2012)

You are very talented. That is one great piece!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Absolutely great work!
I`m curious about your next ss!!

Regards
Torsten


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

torsten said:


> Absolutely great work!
> I`m curious about your next ss!!
> 
> Regards
> Torsten


yep theres plenty more where that came from


----------

